# back hurt so bad I had to stop



## Andrew (Dec 16, 2005)

Yesterday was my squats and deadlifts day.  I'm on cycle and I have been doing 7 sets of 10 reps on each and raising it 5 kg each week for the last 6 weeks.  Well, yesterday my lower back was absolutely fucking killing me with tightness during the squats.  I had to stretch it twice but it just never got back to normal.  Then when it came time to do deads I could only finish 3 out of the 7 sets.  Can I get some insight into this?  Should I lay off the deadlifts for a while?  Is it wrong that I feel back pain during squats?  Like wrong form?  Should I not do squats and deads on the same day?


----------



## gpearl383 (Dec 16, 2005)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Yesterday was my squats and deadlifts day.  I'm on cycle and I have been doing 7 sets of 10 reps on each and raising it 5 kg each week for the last 6 weeks.  Well, yesterday my lower back was absolutely fucking killing me with tightness during the squats.  I had to stretch it twice but it just never got back to normal.  Then when it came time to do deads I could only finish 3 out of the 7 sets.  Can I get some insight into this?  Should I lay off the deadlifts for a while?  Is it wrong that I feel back pain during squats?  Like wrong form?  Should I not do squats and deads on the same day?



Squats and deadlifts on same day is alot bro..I do squats with legs, and deadlifts on back day.  If you have pain in your back I would take it easy for a bit...even if your on dont push it or your going to hurt yourself more.


----------



## 2RIIPPED (Dec 16, 2005)

hey bro I hear you, My back pumps have been killing me, but actually after a week or so my painful back pumps have gone away. I think this was because I split up the squats and deadlifts and do them on different days now, if you don't want to change up I would do squats first and then deadlifts, this worked better for me also.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 16, 2005)

*put on different days*

Well, that's one of the things I was thinking.  I guess I'll re-configure my routine and put squats and deads on different days.  Does anyone think I have wrong form on the squats or does lower back pain even come with proper form on squats?


----------



## thunderterd (Dec 16, 2005)

what gear are you running?  

also, maybe your deadlift form is off...a lot of people don't do deads the right way. 

also, i've been told many times that the big 3's should be done on 3 seperate days...could be overworking yourself.  And if your form on either is off, that's not good


----------



## Andrew (Dec 16, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> what gear are you running?
> 
> also, maybe your deadlift form is off...a lot of people don't do deads the right way.
> 
> also, i've been told many times that the big 3's should be done on 3 seperate days...could be overworking yourself.  And if your form on either is off, that's not good



I'm running test enanth and tren ac with a little hcg thrown in for my walnuts.  Yeah, I now know the wisdom of separate days for the big 3 lifts.


----------



## stealthmeister (Dec 16, 2005)

Andrew said:
			
		

> I'm running test enanth and tren ac with a little hcg thrown in for my walnuts.  Yeah, I now know the wisdom of separate days for the big 3 lifts.


Hey Andrew. Ah, yes.....I've read a number of times that tren can give brutal back pumps / cramps. I'm on pretty well the same as you..Test, tren ac, and also some winny, and 500 HCG per week. Haven't had any cramping yet, but the night sweats are starting from the tren this week. I'd be interested in hearing what some of the experienced tren users here have to say about the back cramps.

Also....could just be overdoing it as mentioned above. Or injury?


----------



## Andrew (Dec 16, 2005)

stealthmeister said:
			
		

> Hey Andrew. Ah, yes.....I've read a number of times that tren can give brutal back pumps / cramps. I'm on pretty well the same as you..Test, tren ac, and also some winny, and 500 HCG per week. Haven't had any cramping yet, but the night sweats are starting from the tren this week. I'd be interested in hearing what some of the experienced tren users here have to say about the back cramps.
> 
> Also....could just be overdoing it as mentioned above. Or injury?



Yeah Stealth, you know I think I have a little farther to go before I reach my limits for over-training and I don't have an injury (90% sure).  I hadn't realized that Tren is known for causing back cramps.  I now feel 80% sure that that is what happened to me yestereday because last week I had cramping too but it just wasn't as bad.  The cramping was not an issue in weeks 1-3 but weeks 4-6 it has gotten progressively worse so that yesterday I had to stop before completion.


----------



## twooten1985 (May 13, 2007)

I have only done one 2 tren cycles and tren alwayls gives me killer back pups when it comes to squats and deadlifts almost so much that it makes it hard to complete the squats?


----------



## mario_ps2 (Jun 15, 2007)

try taking a daily a tablet of taurine and increase your potassium intake.

When I was on a Superdrol cycle (which by the way gives you nasty back pumps), I took 2 tables of taurine everyday and I didn't have any nasty back pumps like I had experienced on prior cycles with superdrol.


----------

